# Interference between laptop and TV, Bad household electrical?



## sameo (May 16, 2009)

Well a bit of a backstory. Got my new HP Pavillion DV9000 (17', 4gbRAM, 2.1 ghz, vista sp1) and connected it to my old big screen bp TV via s-video cord and the video came up fine other then minor resolution changes (easily fixed) but there were white lines running through the screen and thats where my problem began... 

since then I hooked it up to my home stereo via headphone to RCA jacks and began noticing a rather annoying hum coming from my speakers. 

I tried all variables I could come up with until I got my result; the lines and hum only occur when the laptop is plugged in and charging. Well I thought "Oh crap the new laptop I just got is defective I suck at life". But after taking it to my buddies house and plugging it in (charging and s-video) with no interference, I deduced the problem must be something in my house. 

Now i realize this isn't a home improvement site and I was hoping someone may have a suggestion that doesn't involve removing walls and rewiring (landlords frown upon that) but I am open to anything at this point because this sucks a whole bunch. 

Thanks alot
Sameo


----------



## Zed101 (Jun 9, 2009)

From your description, it appears that there is an open shield or ? on the power supply. Check for any wear and tear on all connectors, broken shields on the video inputs (probably most likely), Anywhere there is a connection that may have a shield. Also, your proximity of the tv and comp/powersupply may be too close. try moving it as far as you can from the tv. Use an estention cord if possible if your other leads are long enough. Just make sure ALL the connections are good and nothing frayed etc. You may also have a defective power supply for the laptop as it only occurs when it is being used with the external power supply. Even though it will still function properly for charging the battery, Your computer has extra filtering which may filter out the buzz which appears to be AC hum pickup!
If possible, try to borrow an exact power supply and try it. This I know is like finding a needle in a haystack! But its worth a try!
Good luck


----------



## mack1 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi sameo and welcome to TSF,

If your TV has a two prong electric plug, unplug it and turn it 180 degrees and plug it back in. I've seen this clear up similar problems in the past.

Best regards,
Mack1


----------

